#ubuntu-ch 2017-11-01
<tarzeau> Tribaal: ping
<tarzeau> do you work on launchpad.net ?
<tarzeau> i think the karma counter is broken
<Tribaal> tarzeau: I don't work on launchpad's codebase, but I work on launchpad
<Tribaal> tarzeau: yeah there was an outage earlier today
<tarzeau> no it's been broken since months!
<Tribaal> tarzeau: ah, then *shrug*
<tarzeau> when you maintain a package in debian (as team) you don't get the karma points anymore
<Tribaal> tarzeau: you should bring it up in #ubuntu-devel probably
<Tribaal> I have no idea who to ping for that
<tarzeau> well i'm not really doing anything at/for/on ubuntu/canonical
<tarzeau> it's just they pick up my debian packages (auto archive sync)
<tarzeau> so i couldn't care less. sometimes i comment the bug system on bugs , related to "my" packages
<tarzeau> neither do i (know, or care)
<Tribaal> I'm just saying somebody in that channel is more likely to know than on this channel :)
 * tarzeau too lazy to join another channel
<Tribaal> typing one command can be hard sometimes :)
<tarzeau> only if you know, if you do it, and tell, nobody cares anyways
<tarzeau> as with all other reported bugs either to lp or canonical (while under contract, paying them)
<tarzeau> they wouldn't know, they wouldn't care. so, why bother?
<Tribaal> well, the only bugs you ever pointed me to are duplicates, that I marked as such. IN this particular case you're complaining to someone who just told you has no idea who to ping
<tarzeau> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/links2/+bug/538912 care to close?
<tarzeau> karmic is not supported anymore for ages
<tarzeau> i could just close it too, right?
<tarzeau> it has no relevance anymore
<Tribaal> yes then
<Tribaal> or just leave it there
<tarzeau> what for?
<Tribaal> why not?
<tarzeau> because if you search for open bugs to fix
<tarzeau> you'll get a lake of irrelevant bugs instead
<Tribaal> fine then :) go ahead :)
<tarzeau> so sort out, what is not relevant anymore before after Bb, another Kk comes for total confusion
<tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/~gagarin
<tarzeau> can i somehow link my lp account the package maintainer accounts ??
<tarzeau> https://launchpad.net/~gagarin/+maintained-packages why is there not the Aa and Bb stuff listed?
<Tribaal> that would be a good question to ask in a channel where people are likely to work on launchpad :)
 * tarzeau tries
#ubuntu-ch 2017-11-02
<tarzeau> i was wondering if snappy snap container stuff will ever work with nfs homes?
<tarzeau> or does just nobody care?
<Tribaal> I don't know how common of a use-case it is
<Tribaal> it probably also depends how confined want your snap to be - I suspect installing a "classic" confinement snap should work
<Tribaal> but I don't know enough about the cgroup + nfs interactions
<Tribaal> ah,looks like it does work now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1662552
<tarzeau> we've got 150 linux workstations with nfs home users
<tarzeau> (1000+ users). we're one federal university of thousands if not way more worldwide
<tarzeau> well we're a small part 1/3 person wise of a university with other departments institutes also running ubuntu or other linux, who might want to try and use snap
<tarzeau> so i'll just wait for 2.29 to be released to stable
<tarzeau> thanks for pointing me to the bug though
